# Breeder advice please? X



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all

After contacting a few breeders, I hopefully have found one that is good and legit. 

However I would like to check this with forum members for their experience. The breeders are (Deleted)

I had a lovely chat with the lady on the phone. This is only the 2nd breeder to get back to me out of the 8 that I have left messages with (all over the UK). I am in Scotland and there is not many here. It's not as easy as I thought to get in touch with breeders and get information.

Anyway, both female and male meant to be registered with kennel club and all health tests, DNA etc have been done on both parents. How do I know this to be the case? 

The breeder wants me to come down before the 8 weeks, which I am more than happy to do. 

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated. 

Many thanks 

Sam


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I got my pup from Aberdeen and would happily recommend the breeder x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

My youngest Poo is from the same breeder in Aberdeen and I highly recommend her. You won't find a better hobby breeder and I travelled from Hertfordshire for her.


----------



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for that, can someone pm me her details please.

Many thanks.

Sam x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've PM'd you. Good luck x


----------



## jimbo (Feb 27, 2013)

A breeder we were in contact with made us aware of a service provided by the Kennel club which allows anyone to check up on the records of a dog if you know the official kennel name

Kennel Club - Dog Name Check


----------



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the assistance, sorry cant PM you back as I don't have enough posts.

Thanks again and keep your fingers crossed for us xx


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm happy to recommend my breeder near Liverpool anzil cockapoos I know he's very in demand and has plenty of happy ppl on here if u search anzil. It's great to go and meet the breeder and see mum (and dad if poss) the link jimbo posted only shows the results for tests completed at the kennel clubs associated laboratory, so if not on there don't think the breeders lying! Ask to see the certificates, make sure they have the microchip number and breeder address! And go with your gut! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

I too would recommend Anzils in Liverpool. We're getting our 2nd pup from them this week. Don't be too put off if breeders don't get back to you straight away as they are often just completely wrapped up with the litter and often have lots of enquiries. I took well over a year researching breeders and people on this forum are, I think, your best source of information. Good luck and always go with your gut feeling on the set up.


----------



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

Hiya

Thank you so much for replying. 

I have went with the breeder McCockapoos in Aberdeen and have just been to choose my pup, just Friday there. 

I am sorry I should have updated my post to let everyone know. xx

Really happy with the set up, all tests have been done etc and she was also recommended by a few people on this forum who also have had pups from her. 

The pups are just gorgeous. Also got a meet a few of her own dogs and mum Paisley of course and I was just blown away with their lovely nature. 

So if anyone is Scotland is looking for a decent breeder, contact me and I will happily pass on the details.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.

Sam 
xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Sam, just realised you on here too! Hello :wave:


----------



## Swottysam (Mar 19, 2014)

Hiya how are you doing? 

Sorry never saw that message x 

Yeh loving this forum, loads of fab advice x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Swottysam said:


> Hiya how are you doing?
> 
> Sorry never saw that message x
> 
> Yeh loving this forum, loads of fab advice x


Don't worry its hard to keep up with all of them! Saw your other post on little Mac, not long to go now till he comes home  .


----------



## Ninaz (7 mo ago)

Jedicrazy said:


> My youngest Poo is from the same breeder in Aberdeen and I highly recommend her. You won't find a better hobby breeder and I travelled from Hertfordshire for her.


----------



## Ninaz (7 mo ago)

Hi this might


Jedicrazy said:


> My youngest Poo is from the same breeder in Aberdeen and I highly recommend her. You won't find a better hobby breeder and I travelled from Hertfordshire for her.



this is an old thread so not sure but could I please ask which breeder you bought your puppy from? As we’re looking for a cavapoo but it’s a minefield and looking for a breeder who does all health tests and reputable.

xx


----------

